# Weak, 6 month girl . not eating Help!!



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

our 6 month Poinky has stopped eating,wheeling.was only seen drinking very weak. She has seen vet and diagnosed with urinary infection. We have been treating her for ten days with antibiotic SMZ/TMP. After 10 days we could tell she wasn't doing any better so she went back for another vet visit. The vet said she lost significant amount of weight. She apparently was not eating at all. we now count all the pieces of cat food now . She has Iams food. The vet said she is bleeding in her gut by looking at her poop. i took some poop off her wheel and noticed it was black and shiny and thin.So I agree with that diagnosis. Thing is how this has happened? She has been seen eating some worlds greatest cat litter about three weeks ago but it is not in her cage now. Vet doesn't seem to think that is what caused her problems. The vet said she was too small to scope so she is treating her for an assortment of ailments hoping to treat the right thing. She got a shot of vitamins. She is on lots of meds. They are CIMETIDINE for stomach ulcers.SUCRAFATE to coat her stomach. She has to take this1hr before all meds or feedings. She is also taking METRONIDAZOLE which is another antibiotic. We are instructed to feed her three times 3ccs of a mixture of 1tbs of recovery can cat food with 1tbs of rice baby cereal with fruit. We are very worried . She has been discovered to have a purple/bluish nose. Maybe not enough oxygen or iron? we have had her on these meds since Saturday. She has not touched her food and struggles when being fed or syriged her meds which we keep in the fridge. Thats O.K.right? to give it to her cold? All she does is sleep. Any suggestions on what could be wrong with her?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Did the vet give her subq fluids? You really do need to get food into her. Yes, they sure can put up a fight about it but keep trying and if she won't take much at a time, try more often. Warming the meds slightly and the food will make it more enticing. To warm the meds, just suck the dosage up in the syringe and leave it sit for a couple of minutes to take the chill off. Also, mixing the metronidazole with the food will help disguise the taste and might make her more accepting. Metronidazole is horrid tasting. If she doesn't like the recovery formula, you can try giving her goats milk or mix the recovery with a bit of goats milk. Try syringing her every 2 hours so you get a decent amount into her. 

The main thing is to get food into her. You can also give her Royal Canin Baby Cat. Most hedgehogs love it. Put some in her bed with her as often they will eat if the food is right there. 

Sending prayers for her.


----------



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

Thankyou Nancy for your reply. One other concern I have is the bluish tint that she has about her. Her nose skin is blue her pimple under her chin is blue,it is blue where her whiskers come out also on her feet and tummy where there is no hair.She is an apricot color hedgie. If there was such a thing as a real Sonic hedgeie I would think she was converting to one. :roll: But really do you think she is anemic? maybe have Luekemia? maybe it the side effect of losing blood internally. She looks like she has bruises in the areas I mentioned.I am afraid seriously that we are going to lose her  . It seems only a matter of time. Hope she isn't suffering.I don't know what else to do . The vet bills have already amounted to quite alot


----------



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

I believe she did get fluids at the vet also.


----------



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

Well Poinky got weaker and weaker and we felt that she was suffering,so we made the difficult decision to have her put to sleep. She is no longer suffering. I have to say that I was very disappointed with the lack of response to my two posts  . Rest in peace Poinky


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh no I'm so sorry traipse for your loss. RIP little one


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Usually when there aren't many replies to a thread like this its because no one knows what to suggest to help. Nancy gave you wonderful advice and there really wasn't anything else we could do. I'm sorry.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so difficult when your little one gets sick. HUGS.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry she didn't make it. Sadly, sometimes it is impossible to get a true diagnoses, or often it doesn't come until after death and a pathology is done. Sometimes hedgie (or any animal) does not have enough left in them to last until a diagnoses or correct treatment is given. Sometimes, we do everything we possibly can and it doesn't work. Perhaps she had cancer. 

You did everything you could for her. 

Hugs


----------



## traipse (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the words of condolence.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, if you need someone to talk to I am pretty much always here. Hugs.


----------

